# [RESOLVED]Samba error:  tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_N

## harlanb

Hello,

  I'm running Samba on my Gentoo system with various Windows clients connecting; even from my own Gentoo system, I can't connect.

$ smbclient -U hbloom //hbloom03d.ptcnet.ptc.com/home

Password:

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.28a]

tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME

$ smbclient -U hbloom //hbloom03d.ptcnet.ptc.com/home

Password:

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.28a]

tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME

Here is my smb.conf:

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# For a step to step guide on installing, configuring and using samba,

# read the Samba-HOWTO-Collection. This may be obtained from:

#  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf

#

# Many working examples of smb.conf files can be found in the

# Samba-Guide which is generated daily and can be downloaded from:

#  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba-Guide.pdf

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash)

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors.

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

;workgroup = PTCNET.PTC.COM

;workgroup = hbloom03d

workgroup = WORKGROUP

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

;  netbios name = <name_of_this_server>

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

;server string = hbloom03d.ptcnet.ptc.com

server string = hbloom03d

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

printcap name = cups

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

printing = cups

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

 log level = 5

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

;hosts allow = 192.168. 132.253. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Allow users to map to guest:

#map to guest = Bad User

map to guest = nobody

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

;security = server

;security = domain

security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

;password server = ah-mp2

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

encrypt passwords = yes

;smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

# You either need to setup a passwd program and passwd chat, or

# enable pam password change

;  pam password change = yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *Re*ype*new*UNIX*password* %n\n ;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's

# and gid's. idmap uid and idmap gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# winbind use default domain allows you to have winbind return usernames

# in the form user instead of DOMAIN+user for the domain listed in the

# workgroup parameter.

;  winbind use default domain = yes

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

# When using winbind, you may want to have samba create home directories

# on the fly for authenticated users. Ensure that /etc/pam.d/samba is

# using 'service=system-auth-winbind' in pam_stack modules, and then

# enable obedience of pam restrictions below:

;  obey pam restrictions = yes

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes

domain master = no

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or when adding

# users via the Windows NT Tools (ie User Manager for Domains).

# Scripts for file (passwd, smbpasswd) backend:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel '%s'

; add user to group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -a '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -d '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g && getent group '%g'|awk -F: '{print $3}'

; delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel '%g'

# Scripts for LDAP backend (assumes nss_ldap is in use on the domain controller.

# Needs IDEALX scripts, and configuration in smbldap_conf.pm.

# This assumes you've installed the IDEALX scripts into /usr/share/samba/scripts...

; add user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%u'

; add user to group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -m '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -x '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-usermod.pl -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupadd.pl '%g' && /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupshow.pl %g|awk '/^gidNumber:/ {print $2}'

; delete group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%g'

# The add machine script is use by a samba server configured as a domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false '%u'

# Script for domain controller with LDAP backend for adding machines (You need

# the IDEALX scripts, and to configure the smbldap_conf.pm first):

; add machine script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl -w -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false '%u'

# Domain groups:

# Domain groups are now configured by using the 'net groupmap' tool

# Samba Password Database configuration:

# Samba now has runtime-configurable password database backends.

# smbpasswd is for backwards compatibility only Default (not recommended),

# new installations should use tdbsam or ldap.

passdb backend = smbpasswd

# TDB backend

; passdb backend = tdbsam

# LDAP with fallback to smbpasswd guest

# Enable SSL by using an ldaps url, or enable tls with 'ldap ssl' below.

; passdb backend = ldapsam:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com

# Use the samba2 LDAP schema:

; passdb backend = ldapsam_compat:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com

# idmap uid account range:

# This is a range of unix user-id's that samba will map non-unix RIDs to,

# such as when using Winbind

; idmap uid = 10000-20000

; idmap gid = 10000-20000

# LDAP configuration for Domain Controlling:

# The account (dn) that samba uses to access the LDAP server

# This account needs to have write access to the LDAP tree

# You will need to give samba the password for this dn, by

# running 'smbpasswd -w mypassword'

; ldap admin dn = cn=root,dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap ssl = start_tls

# start_tls should run on 389, but samba defaults incorrectly to 636

; ldap port = 389

; ldap suffix = dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap server = ldap.mydomain.com

# Seperate suffixes are available for machines, users, groups, and idmap, if

# ldap suffix appears first, it is appended to the specific suffix.

# Example for a unix-ish directory layout:

; ldap machine suffix = ou=Hosts

; ldap user suffix = ou=People

; ldap group suffix = ou=Group

; ldap idmap suffix = ou=Idmap

# Example for AD-ish layout:

; ldap machine suffix = cn=Computers

; ldap user suffix = cn=Users

; ldap group suffix = cn=Groups

; ldap idmap suffix = cn=Idmap

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins host lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

dns proxy = no

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Czech), 861 (???), 932 (Japanese),

# 936 (Simplified Chin.), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# More detail about code page is in

# "http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/reference/oslocversion.mspx"

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   dos charset = 850

;   unix charset = ISO8859-1

unix charset = ISO8859-2

display charset = ISO8859-2

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

;[home]

;   comment = Home Directories

;   browseable = no

;   writable = yes

# You can enable VFS recycle bin on a per share basis:

# Uncomment the next 2 lines (make sure you create a

# .recycle folder in the base of the share and ensure

# all users will have write access to it. See

# examples/VFS/recycle/REAME in the samba docs for details

;   vfs object = /usr/lib/samba/vfs/recycle.so

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# This script can be enabled to create profile directories on the fly

# You may want to turn off guest acces if you enable this, as it

# hasn't been thoroughly tested.

;root preexec = PROFILE=/var/lib/samba/profiles/%u; if [ ! -e $PROFILE ]; ;                then mkdir -pm700 $PROFILE; chown %u:%g $PROFILE;fi

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

wins support = no

restrict anonymous = no

preferred master = no

max protocol = NT

acl compatibility = winnt

ldap ssl = No

server signing = Auto

[printers]

comment = All Printers

path = /var/spool/samba

browseable = no

# set to yes to allow user 'guest account' to print.

guest ok = yes

printable = yes

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf

[print$]

path = /var/lib/samba/printers

write list = @adm root

guest ok = yes

[data2]

path = /data2/

case sensitive = yes

strict locking = no

hide dot files = no

msdfs proxy = no

guest ok = yes

read only = no

[data]

path = /data/

case sensitive = yes

strict locking = no

hide dot files = no

msdfs proxy = no

guest ok = yes

read only = no

[home]

path = /home/hbloom/

case sensitive = yes

strict locking = no

msdfs proxy = no

guest ok = yes

read only = no

# smbd -b

Build environment:

   Built by:    root@hbloom03d

   Built on:    Tue Jul  8 16:54:34 CDT 2008

   Built using: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

   Build host:  Linux hbloom03d 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Fri May 2 12:47:02 CDT 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

   SRCDIR:      /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.28a-r1/work/samba-3.0.28a/source

   BUILDDIR:    /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.28a-r1/work/samba-3.0.28a/source

Paths:

   SBINDIR: /usr/sbin

   BINDIR: /usr/bin

   SWATDIR: /usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.28a-r1/swat

   CONFIGFILE: /etc/samba/smb.conf

   LOGFILEBASE: /var/log/samba

   LMHOSTSFILE: /etc/samba/lmhosts

   LIBDIR: /usr/lib64/samba

   SHLIBEXT: so

   LOCKDIR: /var/cache/samba

   PIDDIR: /var/run/samba

   SMB_PASSWD_FILE: /var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd

   PRIVATE_DIR: /var/lib/samba/private

 System Headers:

   HAVE_SYS_ACL_H

   HAVE_SYS_CDEFS_H

   HAVE_SYS_FCNTL_H

   HAVE_SYS_IOCTL_H

   HAVE_SYS_IPC_H

   HAVE_SYS_MMAN_H

   HAVE_SYS_MOUNT_H

   HAVE_SYS_PARAM_H

   HAVE_SYS_PRCTL_H

   HAVE_SYS_RESOURCE_H

   HAVE_SYS_SELECT_H

   HAVE_SYS_SHM_H

   HAVE_SYS_SOCKET_H

   HAVE_SYS_STATFS_H

   HAVE_SYS_STATVFS_H

   HAVE_SYS_STAT_H

   HAVE_SYS_SYSCALL_H

   HAVE_SYS_SYSLOG_H

   HAVE_SYS_SYSMACROS_H

   HAVE_SYS_TIME_H

   HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H

   HAVE_SYS_UIO_H

   HAVE_SYS_UNISTD_H

   HAVE_SYS_UN_H

   HAVE_SYS_VFS_H

   HAVE_SYS_WAIT_H

   HAVE_SYS_XATTR_H

 Headers:

   HAVE_ACL_LIBACL_H

   HAVE_AIO_H

   HAVE_ALLOCA_H

   HAVE_ARPA_INET_H

   HAVE_ASM_UNISTD_H

   HAVE_ATTR_XATTR_H

   HAVE_CTYPE_H

   HAVE_DIRENT_H

   HAVE_DLFCN_H

   HAVE_EXECINFO_H

   HAVE_FAM_H

   HAVE_FCNTL_H

   HAVE_FLOAT_H

   HAVE_FNMATCH_H

   HAVE_GLOB_H

   HAVE_GRP_H

   HAVE_LANGINFO_H

   HAVE_LASTLOG_H

   HAVE_LBER_H

   HAVE_LDAP_H

   HAVE_LIMITS_H

   HAVE_LINUX_INOTIFY_H

   HAVE_LOCALE_H

   HAVE_MEMORY_H

   HAVE_NETDB_H

   HAVE_NETINET_IN_H

   HAVE_NETINET_IN_SYSTM_H

   HAVE_NETINET_IP_H

   HAVE_NETINET_TCP_H

   HAVE_NET_IF_H

   HAVE_NSS_H

   HAVE_PWD_H

   HAVE_READLINE_HISTORY_H

   HAVE_READLINE_READLINE_H

   HAVE_RPCSVC_NIS_H

   HAVE_RPCSVC_YPCLNT_H

   HAVE_RPCSVC_YP_PROT_H

   HAVE_RPC_RPC_H

   HAVE_SECURITY_PAM_APPL_H

   HAVE_SECURITY_PAM_EXT_H

   HAVE_SECURITY_PAM_MODULES_H

   HAVE_SECURITY__PAM_MACROS_H

   HAVE_SETJMP_H

   HAVE_SHADOW_H

   HAVE_STDARG_H

   HAVE_STDBOOL_H

   HAVE_STDINT_H

   HAVE_STDIO_H

   HAVE_STDLIB_H

   HAVE_STRINGS_H

   HAVE_STRING_H

   HAVE_STROPTS_H

   HAVE_SYSCALL_H

   HAVE_SYSLOG_H

   HAVE_TERMIOS_H

   HAVE_TERMIO_H

   HAVE_TIME_H

   HAVE_UNISTD_H

   HAVE_UTIME_H

 UTMP Options:

   HAVE_GETUTMPX

   HAVE_UTMPX_H

   HAVE_UTMP_H

   HAVE_UT_UT_ADDR

   HAVE_UT_UT_EXIT

   HAVE_UT_UT_HOST

   HAVE_UT_UT_ID

   HAVE_UT_UT_NAME

   HAVE_UT_UT_PID

   HAVE_UT_UT_TIME

   HAVE_UT_UT_TYPE

   HAVE_UT_UT_USER

   PUTUTLINE_RETURNS_UTMP

   WITH_UTMP

 HAVE_* Defines:

   HAVE_ASPRINTF

   HAVE_ASPRINTF_DECL

   HAVE_ATEXIT

   HAVE_BACKTRACE_SYMBOLS

   HAVE_BER_SCANF

   HAVE_BOOL

   HAVE_BZERO

   HAVE_C99_VSNPRINTF

   HAVE_CHMOD

   HAVE_CHOWN

   HAVE_CHROOT

   HAVE_COMPARISON_FN_T

   HAVE_COMPILER_WILL_OPTIMIZE_OUT_FNS

   HAVE_CONNECT

   HAVE_CREAT64

   HAVE_CRYPT

   HAVE_CUPS

   HAVE_DECL_ASPRINTF

   HAVE_DECL_RL_EVENT_HOOK

   HAVE_DECL_SNPRINTF

   HAVE_DECL_VASPRINTF

   HAVE_DECL_VSNPRINTF

   HAVE_DEVICE_MAJOR_FN

   HAVE_DEVICE_MINOR_FN

   HAVE_DIRENT_D_OFF

   HAVE_DLCLOSE

   HAVE_DLERROR

   HAVE_DLOPEN

   HAVE_DLSYM

   HAVE_DUP2

   HAVE_ENDNETGRENT

   HAVE_ERRNO_DECL

   HAVE_EXECL

   HAVE_EXPLICIT_LARGEFILE_SUPPORT

   HAVE_FAM_H_FAMCODES_TYPEDEF

   HAVE_FCHMOD

   HAVE_FCHOWN

   HAVE_FCNTL_LOCK

   HAVE_FCVT

   HAVE_FGETXATTR

   HAVE_FLISTXATTR

   HAVE_FOPEN64

   HAVE_FREMOVEXATTR

   HAVE_FSEEKO64

   HAVE_FSETXATTR

   HAVE_FSID_INT

   HAVE_FSTAT

   HAVE_FSTAT64

   HAVE_FSYNC

   HAVE_FTELLO64

   HAVE_FTRUNCATE

   HAVE_FTRUNCATE64

   HAVE_FTRUNCATE_EXTEND

   HAVE_FUNCTION_MACRO

   HAVE_GETCWD

   HAVE_GETDIRENTRIES

   HAVE_GETGRENT

   HAVE_GETGRNAM

   HAVE_GETGROUPLIST

   HAVE_GETNETGRENT

   HAVE_GETPAGESIZE

   HAVE_GETPGRP

   HAVE_GETPWENT_R

   HAVE_GETRLIMIT

   HAVE_GETSPNAM

   HAVE_GETTIMEOFDAY_TZ

   HAVE_GETXATTR

   HAVE_GLOB

   HAVE_GRANTPT

   HAVE_HISTORY_LIST

   HAVE_ICONV

   HAVE_IFACE_IFCONF

   HAVE_IMMEDIATE_STRUCTURES

   HAVE_INITGROUPS

   HAVE_INNETGR

   HAVE_INOTIFY

   HAVE_INOTIFY_INIT

   HAVE_IPRINT

   HAVE_KERNEL_CHANGE_NOTIFY

   HAVE_KERNEL_OPLOCKS_LINUX

   HAVE_KERNEL_SHARE_MODES

   HAVE_LBER_LOG_PRINT_FN

   HAVE_LDAP

   HAVE_LDAP_ADD_RESULT_ENTRY

   HAVE_LDAP_INIT

   HAVE_LDAP_INITIALIZE

   HAVE_LDAP_SET_REBIND_PROC

   HAVE_LGETXATTR

   HAVE_LIBLBER

   HAVE_LIBLDAP

   HAVE_LIBPAM

   HAVE_LIBREADLINE

   HAVE_LIBRESOLV

   HAVE_LINK

   HAVE_LINUX_READAHEAD

   HAVE_LISTXATTR

   HAVE_LLISTXATTR

   HAVE_LLSEEK

   HAVE_LONGLONG

   HAVE_LONG_LONG

   HAVE_LREMOVEXATTR

   HAVE_LSEEK64

   HAVE_LSETXATTR

   HAVE_LSTAT

   HAVE_LSTAT64

   HAVE_MAKEDEV

   HAVE_MEMALIGN

   HAVE_MEMCPY

   HAVE_MEMMOVE

   HAVE_MEMSET

   HAVE_MKDIR_MODE

   HAVE_MKDTEMP

   HAVE_MKNOD

   HAVE_MKTIME

   HAVE_MLOCK

   HAVE_MLOCKALL

   HAVE_MMAP

   HAVE_MUNLOCK

   HAVE_MUNLOCKALL

   HAVE_NANOSLEEP

   HAVE_NATIVE_ICONV

   HAVE_NEW_LIBREADLINE

   HAVE_NL_LANGINFO

   HAVE_NO_AIO

   HAVE_OPEN64

   HAVE_PAM_GET_DATA

   HAVE_PAM_VSYSLOG

   HAVE_PATHCONF

   HAVE_PEERCRED

   HAVE_PIPE

   HAVE_POLL

   HAVE_POSIX_ACLS

   HAVE_POSIX_FADVISE

   HAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN

   HAVE_PRCTL

   HAVE_PREAD

   HAVE_PREAD64

   HAVE_PRINTF

   HAVE_PUTUTLINE

   HAVE_PUTUTXLINE

   HAVE_PWRITE

   HAVE_PWRITE64

   HAVE_RAND

   HAVE_RANDOM

   HAVE_READDIR64

   HAVE_READLINK

   HAVE_REALPATH

   HAVE_REMOVEXATTR

   HAVE_RENAME

   HAVE_SECURE_MKSTEMP

   HAVE_SELECT

   HAVE_SENDFILE64

   HAVE_SETBUFFER

   HAVE_SETEGID

   HAVE_SETENV

   HAVE_SETENV_DECL

   HAVE_SETEUID

   HAVE_SETGROUPS

   HAVE_SETLINEBUF

   HAVE_SETLOCALE

   HAVE_SETNETGRENT

   HAVE_SETPGID

   HAVE_SETRESGID

   HAVE_SETRESGID_DECL

   HAVE_SETRESUID

   HAVE_SETRESUID_DECL

   HAVE_SETSID

   HAVE_SETXATTR

   HAVE_SHMGET

   HAVE_SIGACTION

   HAVE_SIGBLOCK

   HAVE_SIGPROCMASK

   HAVE_SIGSET

   HAVE_SIG_ATOMIC_T_TYPE

   HAVE_SNPRINTF

   HAVE_SNPRINTF_DECL

   HAVE_SOCKETPAIR

   HAVE_SOCKLEN_T_TYPE

   HAVE_SRAND

   HAVE_SRANDOM

   HAVE_STAT64

   HAVE_STAT_HIRES_TIMESTAMPS

   HAVE_STAT_ST_ATIM

   HAVE_STAT_ST_BLKSIZE

   HAVE_STAT_ST_BLOCKS

   HAVE_STAT_ST_CTIM

   HAVE_STAT_ST_MTIM

   HAVE_STRCASECMP

   HAVE_STRCASESTR

   HAVE_STRCHR

   HAVE_STRDUP

   HAVE_STRERROR

   HAVE_STRFTIME

   HAVE_STRNDUP

   HAVE_STRNLEN

   HAVE_STRPBRK

   HAVE_STRSIGNAL

   HAVE_STRTOK_R

   HAVE_STRTOL

   HAVE_STRTOLL

   HAVE_STRTOQ

   HAVE_STRTOUL

   HAVE_STRTOULL

   HAVE_STRTOUQ

   HAVE_STRUCT_DIRENT64

   HAVE_STRUCT_FLOCK64

   HAVE_STRUCT_STAT_ST_RDEV

   HAVE_STRUCT_TIMESPEC

   HAVE_ST_RDEV

   HAVE_SYMLINK

   HAVE_SYSCONF

   HAVE_SYSLOG

   HAVE_TIMEGM

   HAVE_UNIXSOCKET

   HAVE_UNSETENV

   HAVE_UPDWTMP

   HAVE_UPDWTMPX

   HAVE_USLEEP

   HAVE_UTIMBUF

   HAVE_UTIME

   HAVE_UTIMES

   HAVE_VASPRINTF

   HAVE_VASPRINTF_DECL

   HAVE_VA_COPY

   HAVE_VOLATILE

   HAVE_VSNPRINTF

   HAVE_VSNPRINTF_DECL

   HAVE_VSYSLOG

   HAVE_WAITPID

   HAVE_WORKING_AF_LOCAL

   HAVE_YP_GET_DEFAULT_DOMAIN

   HAVE__Bool

   HAVE__VA_ARGS__MACRO

   HAVE___CLOSE

   HAVE___DUP2

   HAVE___FCNTL

   HAVE___FORK

   HAVE___FSTAT

   HAVE___FXSTAT

   HAVE___LSEEK

   HAVE___LSTAT

   HAVE___LXSTAT

   HAVE___NR_INOTIFY_INIT_DECL

   HAVE___OPEN

   HAVE___OPEN64

   HAVE___PREAD64

   HAVE___PWRITE64

   HAVE___READ

   HAVE___STAT

   HAVE___WRITE

   HAVE___XSTAT

 --with Options:

   WITH_AUTOMOUNT

   WITH_PAM

   WITH_PAM_MODULES

   WITH_SENDFILE

   WITH_SMBMOUNT

   WITH_UTMP

 Build Options:

   COMPILER_SUPPORTS_LL

   CONFIG_H_IS_FROM_SAMBA

   DEFAULT_DISPLAY_CHARSET

   DEFAULT_DOS_CHARSET

   DEFAULT_UNIX_CHARSET

   LDAP_SET_REBIND_PROC_ARGS

   LINUX

   LINUX_SENDFILE_API

   PACKAGE_BUGREPORT

   PACKAGE_NAME

   PACKAGE_STRING

   PACKAGE_TARNAME

   PACKAGE_VERSION

   REALPATH_TAKES_NULL

   RETSIGTYPE

   SEEKDIR_RETURNS_VOID

   SHLIBEXT

   SIZEOF_CHAR

   SIZEOF_DEV_T

   SIZEOF_INO_T

   SIZEOF_INT

   SIZEOF_LONG_LONG

   SIZEOF_OFF_T

   SIZEOF_SHORT

   SIZEOF_SIZE_T

   SIZEOF_SSIZE_T

   SIZEOF_TIME_T

   SOCKET_WRAPPER

   STAT_STATVFS64

   STAT_ST_BLOCKSIZE

   STDC_HEADERS

   STRING_STATIC_MODULES

   SYSCONF_SC_NGROUPS_MAX

   SYSCONF_SC_NPROCESSORS_ONLN

   SYSCONF_SC_PAGESIZE

   TIME_WITH_SYS_TIME

   USE_SETRESUID

   WITH_AUTOMOUNT

   WITH_PAM

   WITH_PAM_MODULES

   WITH_SENDFILE

   WITH_SMBMOUNT

   _FILE_OFFSET_BITS

   _GNU_SOURCE

   _LARGEFILE64_SOURCE

   _POSIX_C_SOURCE

   _POSIX_SOURCE

   _XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED

   auth_script_init

   charset_CP437_init

   charset_CP850_init

   offset_t

   static_decl_auth

   static_decl_charset

   static_decl_idmap

   static_decl_nss_info

   static_decl_pdb

   static_decl_rpc

   static_decl_vfs

   static_init_auth

   static_init_charset

   static_init_idmap

   static_init_nss_info

   static_init_pdb

   static_init_rpc

   static_init_vfs

   uint_t

   vfs_audit_init

   vfs_cap_init

   vfs_default_quota_init

   vfs_expand_msdfs_init

   vfs_extd_audit_init

   vfs_fake_perms_init

   vfs_full_audit_init

   vfs_netatalk_init

   vfs_notify_fam_init

   vfs_readahead_init

   vfs_readonly_init

   vfs_recycle_init

   vfs_shadow_copy_init

Type sizes:

   sizeof(char):         1

   sizeof(int):          4

   sizeof(long):         8

   sizeof(long long):    8

   sizeof(uint8):        1

   sizeof(uint16):       2

   sizeof(uint32):       4

   sizeof(short):        2

   sizeof(void*):        8

   sizeof(size_t):       8

   sizeof(off_t):        8

   sizeof(ino_t):        8

   sizeof(dev_t):        8

Builtin modules:

    pdb_ldap pdb_smbpasswd pdb_tdbsam rpc_lsa rpc_reg rpc_lsa_ds rpc_wkssvc rpc_svcctl rpc_ntsvcs rpc_net rpc_netdfs rpc_srv rpc_spoolss rpc_eventlog rpc_samr rpc_echo idmap_ldap idmap_tdb idmap_passdb idmap_nss nss_info_template auth_sam auth_unix auth_winbind auth_server auth_domain auth_builtin vfs_default vfs_posixacl

I know is very long, but if there is anything you need to see, please let me know.

Thanks for your time and attention,

Harlan...Last edited by harlanb on Fri Jul 11, 2008 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Whoa! 

That entire mess is your smb.conf? How completely too long and unnecessary so. You need barely one tenth of all that!

Samba likes the KISS (keep it simple, stupid) principle, and static IP addresses. Below is the smb.conf for this machine. All of my shares mount properly using a script I whipped up. I have both Windoze and Gentoo shares on this network, and they all work, in both directions.

Here is my smb.conf for your perusal:

```
# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)

# Date: 2007/10/13 02:34:25

[global]

   interfaces = eth0

   security = SHARE

   root directory = /

   log file = /var/log/samba.%m

   max log size = 50

   min protocol = NT1

   max protocol = NT1

   server signing = auto

   printcap name = cups

   preferred master = No

   local master = No

   domain master = No

   dns proxy = No

   ldap ssl = no

   hosts allow = 192.168.0.100, 192.168.0.115, 192.168.0.120, 192.168.0.125, 192.168.0.130, 127.0.0.1

   hosts deny = ALL

   printing = cups

   print command = 

   lpq command = %p

   lprm command = 

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   guest ok = Yes

   printable = Yes

   browseable = No

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   path = /

   read only = No

```

That's it! That's all I have for an smb.conf. 

Words of Samba wisdom, or things I've learned in long fights with samba:

1) Samba really likes static IP's. While there are some who have told me they can make it work with automatic IP's provided by dhcp, I have never had success getting samba to play with changing IP addresses

2) Your listed problem is probably because you haven't set smbpasswd. If you don't tell samba what the password is, it will NEVER connect; to itself, or to any other machine.

3) Install CIFS support in your kernel, and emerge mount.cifs as well. Smbfs is being deprecated, and is dog slow.

4) Always restart samba after make any changes to the smb.conf file.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## harlanb

Hi Pappy,

  That's exactly what I was looking for!!!  I had to make some minor changes for this particular environment, but not too much.

Thank You!!!

Harlan...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You are most welcome. Glad I could help.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

